# fishing



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

any suggestion on where to go fishing with cottage for the family. That wouldn't break the bank. Around east side. If u have a link of the places.

thanks
dp


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

rice lake is great. check out planks road. 
I would also suggest stoney lake or pigeon lake.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Ice fishing or "regular" fishing?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

What do you mean 'east side'? 

I remember casting from shore/peer by Simcoe lake as a kid. Is it a lake or river? I forgot. Mostly perch/sunfish then. Would love to try it again one day or perhaps have some friendly and helpful GTAA fishing gatherng as an ice breaker to try fishing and such.

Are you looking for shore/peer or boat casting?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Do you mean you want to rent a cottage or just go fishing.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

My favourite lake that I did lake surveys or campsite maintenance on was Big Gull Lake, if you're looking to travel a bit farther east. I know for a fact that there's 7+ lb largemouths to be had there, as well as pike, walleye and smallmouth too.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

pat3612 said:


> Do you mean you want to rent a cottage or just go fishing.


Just to go fishing
dp


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey not my ad but 'I'm ON A BOAT!' 

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...end-says-boat-goes-or-I-go-W0QQAdIdZ260339644

As they say 'bust/break out another thousand (boat)' however if it's free it's not a bad project to work on and if all else fails beat it down and have the city haul away the parts.  Probaby get better bites in deeper waters.

According tot he guy the boat solid so if the motor won't work at least you still got a working row boat.


----------

